# First Time Printing Confusion Please Help



## Shezy (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi,

I am just trying to design my own t shirts and get a small clothing line started. Unfortunately I have no clue of what I am doing and how to do it. 

Luckily I found this site and its so insightful but I am still lost. You see I am trying to make a printed shirt that looks like this 

OFF-WHITE C/O VIRGIL ABLOH - Caravaggio cotton-jersey t-shirt | Selfridges.com

As in I want the design to be a part of the shirt and not sticking out like a plastic sticker like a lot of shirts do. What is the best possible printing type for this process? As well as what kind of t shirt would be the best possible quality of shirt that I could do such printing on?

If I am not clear or you guys need to ask more questions please ask your help is invaluable. I tried to attach the photos but it wont let me as the option isn't available yet.

Thank you so much for your help

Shezy


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The best possible printing method for a no-feel print is dye sublimation. However dye sub only works on polyester garments. The garment in your link is cotton.

Do you have this shirt? How do you know how it feels? 

As a first time printer, this type of print and look will be difficult, and expensive, to pull off. It's an all over print for one. That means much larger machinery to buy to print over a 3foot X 3 foot shirt area. 

Suggest you have an established printing company do these for you. It's probably the last job you want to tackle as a first time printer.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

splathead said:


> The best possible printing method for a no-feel print is dye sublimation. However dye sub only works on polyester garments. The garment in your link is cotton.
> 
> Do you have this shirt? How do you know how it feels?
> 
> ...


Just being curious Mr. Joe, how would you call that out to be printed. All over screen print, simulated? Possibly water base inks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

williekid said:


> Just being curious Mr. Joe, how would you call that out to be printed. All over screen print, simulated? Possibly water base inks.


Good question. I have no clue. Picture is not detailed enough for me to tell. 

Bigger question is: who buys $220 cotton t-shirts???


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

splathead said:


> Good question. I have no clue. Picture is not detailed enough for me to tell.
> 
> Bigger question is: who buys $220 cotton t-shirts???


LOL, i'm with you. Just kind of blew my mind when I saw the size print and work behind it all. I did not however bother too look into the details such as pricing just a quick glance.

I actually took a second look and wow. I wouldn't doubt someone with more money than brains would purchase it. Wonder how successful that business is.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

williekid said:


> Wonder how successful that business is.


Well Selfridges itself is a hugh department store in Europe, like our Saks 5th Ave here. I suspect you could find some $200 t-shirts at Saks too.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

You can easily find $200 t-shirts at Saks or Neiman Marcus. A plain white Versace shirt is $120+

There is always a market for high price and low price items in every industry. (See Lamborghini and Kia)


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I could see the shirt selling no doubt, and at that price as well. Many factors would play a reason as too why.


----------

